# Remove all traces of user account



## douglas598 (Apr 7, 2005)

douglas598 here. I recently had a user profile corrupted in Win 2000 Pro. That situation has been fixed by creating a new user account and transfering files. *Question* : How can I remove all traces of the corrupt user profile and get Win 2000 to auto log onto the new account? Thanks in advance for your help.
douglas598


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

Go to User & Passwords in control panel, in the Users tab uncheck the box 'users must enter a user name...' Click Apply, it'll ask you the user & pass with wich you want to automatically log on, confirm and it's done.


----------



## douglas598 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Tried that...*

I tried that already. The box only shows Administrator, Guest and the new account I created. When the PC starts up though, it shows the old user account name that I deleted. Isn't the old user still in the registry somewhere?

douglas598


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

Try deleting the old profile from the ProfileList key in the registry. Use regedit and find: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList 

There look at each SID key to find the key matching the old profile [look at the ProfileImagePath value in the right panel] If the SID for the old user is still there, delete it. But you should be able to set the automatic logon for other users even w/o editing the registry. Otherwise wait for johnwill to answer this one.


----------



## douglas598 (Apr 7, 2005)

*ProfileList*

I was suprised to see 2 folders in the ProfileList. One is S-1-5-bla-bla-bla-1000.bak, the other is S-1-5-bla-bla-bla-1001. I found the SID key in the .bak folder and deleted it, reboot... same problem. I deleted the .bak, now rebooting...it still tried to log on to the old user...? Someone told me I could search the registry for all instances of the old profile and delete all of them? This sounded dangerous to me. I appreciate you getting back to me and thanks for the help.
Update on current situation: PC boots up with old user's profile listed in the user name box. It fails to auto log in and gives a message of failed log on. I change the name to the new user and <enter> PC logs on and everything is normal. Hope the update helps.
Thanks again
douglas598


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

Another value that you can modify is the default user displayed in the log on screen. Go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon

and change 'DefaultUserName' to the user you want to be displayed as the default. If you still can't set that user for automatic logon, see this.


----------

